# Sling TV adding HBO before GAME OF THRONES



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

$20 dollar a month sling TV will offer HBO for $15. Cord cutters rejoice.

http://www.businessinsider.com/hbo-coming-to-dish-network-sling-tv-2015-4


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

You mean the same price as HBO now? To funny. I'll bet all they are is another provider of HBO now which I think just about everyone will be before the end of the year. Nothing special here.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> You mean the same price as HBO now? To funny. I'll bet all they are is another provider of HBO now which I think just about everyone will be before the end of the year. Nothing special here.


*I think sling users will enjoy it. The more that cut the cord the merrier for all. Apple TV has exclusive rights to HBO Now, how the rest get HBO for Game of Thrones and what branded name is attached is really irrelevant. *


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

That's my point. Sling is doing everything they can to sound great and innovative but they just happen to be the first ones other than apple to announce HBO now. HBO now is great. Sling tv carrying it is mundane at best and worthless to me. It should have been totally expected. As will them carting showtime and starz and all the others as they follow HBOs footsteps over then next year or two. Everyone is going to carry it. Everyone. 

I'm just so far underwhelmed by all of sling tvs ridiculous restrictions and hidden disclaimers.... I'll likely never use it. Id go with other platforms. The only company further out of whack is Sony.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> I'm just so far underwhelmed by all of sling tvs ridiculous restrictions and hidden disclaimers.... I'll likely never use it. Id go with other platforms. The only company further out of whack is Sony.


I agree - cutting the cord is watching what you want when you want, preferably without commercial infestation. Sling TV seems to be mostly "channels" delivered streaming. In someways a step backward - no DVR. Cord cutters want "shows", not "channels".


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

Wilf said:


> I agree - cutting the cord is watching what you want when you want, preferably without commercial infestation. Sling TV seems to be mostly "channels" delivered streaming. In someways a step backward - no DVR. Cord cutters want "shows", not "channels".


NO Joke sling TV is just streaming channels and streaming TV is going backwards? WOW, thanks for the education. You be sure and let everyone know when you find that cord cutting service you are describing without going backwards.


----------



## trdrjeff (Dec 3, 2007)

After using the Sling for a month here's my take. I can only compare to a HR2x but its not much of a comparison (using a FireTV box). You can rewind/pause/ffwd some channels but not most, no trick play at this time. ESPN/Disney channels have no pausing etc ability. VOD can be paused but that's about it. I was watching a Star Wars Rebels with my son and paused half way in it to do something, for some reason it kicked us out went back to resume and you cannot even FFWD back to where you were.

Several channels like FoodNetwork/HGTV that you can actually pause only works while that program is airing in its window, once its ended you'll likely not be able to ffwd anymore. Their VOD is all entire length (30 minute show is 30 minutes full of ads etc) no FFWD available so again if you get kicked out or have to finish watching later you'll have to do so from the beginning.

Some channels (NBC Universal Sports being the one I recall now) have a nice feature where you can see what was on earlier and go back and watch it with full ffwd/rewind features. Other channels have this feature to but more like the VOD where the entire program must be watched from beginning to end.

Fast moving Sports is not its strong suit, ESPN and Basketball on TNT TBS etc is not very fluid.It's about the same as watching on the ESPN app.

There's not previous channel button to flip between programs, just a linear stream of channels to scroll through with banners and small descriptions of whats on and an indicator of how far into the show it is.

Overall for what it cost for the basic $20 its not too bad, but if you watch much you'll quickly miss the full DVR experience or if you want more than one screen at a time. Aside from having it on on a lazy weekend morning we did not utilize it all that much compared to ourNetflix/Amazon and free Hulu subs for 2/3rds the cost.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

camo said:


> NO Joke sling TV is just streaming channels and streaming TV is going backwards? WOW, thanks for the education. You be sure and let everyone know when you find that cord cutting service you are describing without going backwards.


When something is far more Limited than what you already have yes it's a step back. Just because they have changed the way it gets to your house doesn't make it a step forward.

I still think everyone is dreaming if they think streaming will ever be the same abilities for a lot less price. It'll be the same abilities and options when it's more expensive than what we have now.


----------



## jerrylove56 (Jun 15, 2008)

Seems, SLING-TV's design is to give customers options who may not access to Satellite dishes or want the headache of signing up for cable. For transient individuals or those on a tight budget it might work better than other models. I am curious to see what it might become soon.

(Not a FANBOY reply)


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

camo said:


> NO Joke sling TV is just streaming channels and streaming TV is going backwards? WOW, thanks for the education. You be sure and let everyone know when you find that cord cutting service you are describing without going backwards.


Netflix, with 57 million US subscribers is filling a very big niche


----------

